# Self Schadenfreude



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

I find I have this weird sense of self schadenfreude. For those of you who don't know, or are too lazy to look it up, schadenfreude is taking please in someone else's misfortune. It can be really awful like death or something much more mild, like American Idol.

I seem to love the absurdness of my life. The more that goes wrong, the more I laugh. I tell other people just so I can enjoy their horror of listening to everything that has gone wrong. I definitely have started noticing it as I have been Ubering and people ask me about my life. I have sat at their stops and they won't get out until I have finished telling them. It doesn't hurt that I am a fairly good story teller, but I seem to enjoy how crappy everything has turned out. I guess I am not complaining since I have been generally happy. I have had a couple of friends wondering if I am crying on the inside, but I am not. Just enjoying my own misery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Herschel said:


> I find I have this weird sense of self schadenfreude. For those of you who don't know, or are too lazy to look it up, schadenfreude is taking please in someone else's misfortune. It can be really awful like death or something much more mild, like American Idol.
> 
> I seem to love the absurdness of my life. The more that goes wrong, the more I laugh. I tell other people just so I can enjoy their horror of listening to everything that has gone wrong. I definitely have started noticing it as I have been Ubering and people ask me about my life. I have sat at their stops and they won't get out until I have finished telling them. It doesn't hurt that I am a fairly good story teller, but I seem to enjoy how crappy everything has turned out. I guess I am not complaining since I have been generally happy. I have had a couple of friends wondering if I am crying on the inside, but I am not. Just enjoying my own misery.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sometimes hearing about other people's problems can help you cope with your own.
And misery loves company.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Your still married , right? Any chance you will take her back?


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Herschel said:


> I find I have this weird sense of self schadenfreude. For those of you who don't know, or are too lazy to look it up, schadenfreude is taking please in someone else's misfortune. It can be really awful like death or something much more mild, like American Idol.
> 
> I seem to love the absurdness of my life. The more that goes wrong, the more I laugh. I tell other people just so I can enjoy their horror of listening to everything that has gone wrong. I definitely have started noticing it as I have been Ubering and people ask me about my life. I have sat at their stops and they won't get out until I have finished telling them. It doesn't hurt that I am a fairly good story teller, but I seem to enjoy how crappy everything has turned out. I guess I am not complaining since I have been generally happy. I have had a couple of friends wondering if I am crying on the inside, but I am not. Just enjoying my own misery.


Does it seem to help your tips?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I never knew there was a word for this.. there is a scripture I came across many yrs ago... it was one I never forgot -perfect for sharing on this thread...








.....









Human nature being what it is.. we all have a dark side.. are we in touch with our "Shadow" ? This is actually healthy -if we can face it... We ALL struggle with this at times.. if someone said they don't - I wouldn't believe them.. I struggle with it with one of my son's ex's, how her & his friend betrayed him...a double knife in the back.. heard through the grapevine they are getting married next year.. this put me in a FUNK all day...but then...I also heard something not so wonderful about him, that he isn't no prize after all.. I smiled, this uplifted me....finally his true colors are coming to light!! ...Even if she is too blind to see it right now...yeah I can admit that.. it's ugly...I still hate the guy... I consider him a conniving Judas what he did to our son.. acting like such a grand friend when all along -he was after his girlfriend...

Yeah this was about my kids.. I need to let it go.. but it still gets under my skin...I guess a Mother's wrath is not so pretty.. . oh I'll just sit back and see how it plays out.. *honesty.. I have to pray against feeling this way*.. Been there before, slowly it was lifted from me...which also healed a relationship.. Good came out of it.. even blessing..... There is a legitimate struggle here to overcome these tendencies , so I feel...

Not that I am proud to admit this..but Yeah.. I'm in touch with my shadow.. one could say..


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Your still married , right? Any chance you will take her back?


Yes, no.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

tech-novelist said:


> Does it seem to help your tips?


Maybe a couple times, and I think I could have parlayed it into sex if I wanted to (which I didn't).


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

it's a defense mechanism. If you can't look back and marvel/laugh at the absurdity of your situation, it would eat you alive.

I've been there. I get it.


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

I find this true too. My brother asks me what's going on in my life, and I tell him about STBX and all of his drama, and I laugh. The more ridiculous it gets, the more i laugh. And he shakes his head at me, like, how are you laughing at this? it's terrible!
I cried about all of the problems he made for me for years, i figure now that i'm out on my own, at least it's problems from a distance and I can laugh about it.


----------

